# melco EP-1 "D" hoops



## jakesspts (Nov 24, 2009)

In need of finding a supplier for the EP-1, D Hoop. Called MELCO this morning and they quit handeling the hoop. Nice Support Melco.
Does any one know a supplier?


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

I know what you mean. We have a EP-1 and a EMT-10T and Melco doesn't support either of them. They still have parts for the EMT-10 but if I need technical support, it's 90 cents a minute. Thank God I've been able to fix most of the things gone wrong myself. Anyway, I don't know of anyone that still sells EP-1 hoops. Keep an eye on E-Bay. You might want to try to contact all of the Melco repair technicians and independent reps that you can find. Maybe they have what you need or know someone that does. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## jakesspts (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, I'll keep on hoping someone that has the same problem we have, will respond.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Try this place.....
Sewing Machine Outlet: Sewing Machines: Sewing Cabinets: Industrial Sewing: Embroidery Machines
I bought their last EP1 machine about 1 1/2 years ago.....no idea if they have any hoops for them left, but worth a shot......
Otherwise, throw me a PM and let me look around here and see how many of them I have here......might take a bit, I am in the middle of packing to move, so most of the extra stuff is already packed.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## sandy3boys (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two Melco Ep1 machines.
One is having issues with the tension and another just suddenly stopped working.
Does anybody know where I can send them to be repaired? 
Also...I may just sell them "as is".
Thanks!


----------



## rolson (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you still have the ep1s and did you get them working


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

i realize this post is a while ago.

there is a fuse under the machine that may have burned out.

fuses can be purchased at Radio Shack. 

currently there are some hoops on ebay

Embroidery Hoops For Melco EP1 | eBay


----------

